# Timeshare condo wanted [Fort Myers, Florida. Jan. 17 - 31]



## JaneKoza (Dec 6, 2014)

2 bedroom condo or townhome ON beach near Fort Myers, Florida.  Jan. 17 - 31st.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 6, 2014)

JaneKoza said:


> 2 bedroom condo or townhome ON beach near Fort Myers, Florida.  Jan. 17 - 31st.



Good luck...Jan Feb and Mar, are our high season here and my clients that rent their homes have had them rented for months. Timeshares are pretty much the same way. Folks that own timeshares here tend to use them themselves, not many exchanges or rentals, especiallly at this late date..

Try this place

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westi...opertyID=3851&language=en_US&localeCode=en_US


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 6, 2014)

And to hope for $100 per night as the maximum rental amount .... studio 75 miles from the Gulf, maybe. 

Oh, wait .. that would be in the Orlando area....


----------

